# My dog is possessive/obsessive/aggressive after stealing other dog's ball at the park



## TurboTrouble (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everyone ,

I'm new to this website, and honestly never thought I would have to post on a forum to ask questions about my 2 years 3 month old shepherd mix, Turbo. 
I got him from the shelter when he was 3 months old so I am not sure what his exact breed is, but he definitely has some german/belgian shepherd in him.

So to get to the point, I need your help in training my dog! He knows the "drop it" and "leave it" commands, but he WILL NOT listen to me if he has another dog's ball. This behavior started awhile ago and my dog actually swallowed a chuck-it ball once because he was trying to fit 3 balls in his mouth.  It was really scary, but he ended up throwing it up after a few mins on the way to the pet hospital! 

After this incidence I taught him the command "only one" which means he can only play with one ball at once, and only have one ball in his mouth if he wants to play fetch. He absolutely loves to play fetch in the backyard and will listen to this command at home AND at the park IF there are no dogs around. It's like he becomes obsessed with a ball and then is afraid another dog will get it, even if it's not his ball!

At the regular parks if there is a dog with a ball my dog will do his best to steal it and WILL NOT let me get it from him (he will growl at me or try to run away) At this point, I try to tell the other dog's owner to call my dog over to him so they can get a hold of his collar, so I can try to grab the ball from Turbo's mouth. Sometimes this trick works, sometimes it doesn't =[
I also always bring Turbo's balls, but he would rather have another dog's than his own. I don't get it.

At the dog park, my dog will pick up random tennis balls (not necessarily another dog's ball) and become almost obsessed with it. He will drop it on the ground and then guard it. He will also look for other dog's balls to steal. 

I am trying to prevent my dog's behavior from happening! He knows his commands but won't listen to me at the park. Besides having Turbo on a long leash, what do you guys suggest I do when at the park? Or things I can do at home that will help him become less possessive with balls. :help:

Side note: Turbo is extremely anxious on car rides to the park. Any ideas on how to stop him from whining/crying in the car?

I appreciate any tips or feedback! thank you:hug:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If I were you, I'd 'manage' this situation first. And train separately.

By 'manage'.......... no more dog parks. Cause there will be other dogs and lots of balls and you can't control all that while trying to also work with your dog.

Instead I'd find another place to exercise just your dog, or in a ball free area. Hiking works for me! 





 
In the mean time......... DOG CLASSES!

Best way to give us the skills we need to teach our pups and get that leadership role. But in a controlled environment.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dog parks are trouble anyway, for so many reasons. Stay out of them. 

And for God's sake use bigger balls. The fact that one went down his throat is a sign the balls are too small. You've been given a reprieve; some of us aren't so lucky.


----------

